# JL slash vs. JL HD



## nathan08 (Feb 7, 2011)

Is it just me or the HD amp are weaker then the slash amp!

Ok reason is I always use the 500/1 for sub stage. It not spl wise but it will take on a lot of sub, it never disappoint me ever. Then I got the 750/1 HD, heard good stuff about it, so just wanted to try. 

First of all it sound color with the HD. It seem like it try to hard to be a sq amp. (IMO) also the lack of power vs my 500/1. I use it just for a single rainbow sub 10in and it lack so much power vs the 500/1 where it made the sub moved. Also remind you that the sub said 500 watt max, but I know it does more. I know the you guys goin to say stuff about the gain, but I set both amp with the dd-1. I know 150 watt diff don't make a big diff. But it should be at less same power output. 

Can anyone shine some light on this.?


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Bump, but from a mid/high standpoint. I'm happy with my JL Slash 300/2 and 450/4, but how would TWO HD600/4's compare? I'd like to get 300wpc to my Elate 9"s in my doors. I'm currently getting a solid 150WPC from CH 1/2 of the 450/4, and would like more headroom for them (they're rated to handle 1000W peaks).

Setup described below:

JL 300/2 (150wpc) on Morel 4" Point Source Drivers in dash locations - 315Hz-20KHz
JL 450/4 - CH 1/2 (150wpc) on Morel Elate 9"s in front doors - 63Hz-315Hz
JL 450/4 - CH 3/4 (75wpc) on Morel Tempo 6C in Rear Doors (and 5.1 "Surrounds") - 120Hz - 20KHz
ARC Audio KS2500.1 - Mono (2848wpc) on three JBL W12GTi's Sealed 10Hz - 63Hz

Edit - Or what about swapping the 300/2 for an HD600/4 just for the Elate 9"s? (and use CH 1/2 from the 450/4 for the 4" Point Source)? That seems to make a lot of sense  . I do love my Class AB amps, but am not opposed "good" Class D amps on midbass+mids+highs...

Thanks for any feedback from the field!


----------



## nathan08 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have two of those morel 9 I put 500/1 in ib and it pound!!! Just 500 to one!!


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

nathan08 said:


> I have two of those morel 9 I put 500/1 in ib and it pound!!! Just 500 to one!!


Damn! 

These are the "woofers" from an Elate 2-way set (not the Elate 9" "subs"), and are in my front doors as midbass/woofers (63Hz-315Hz) - and I can tell they can easily take more than the 150wpc I'm currently feeding them.

Do you think 300wpc from a "Class D" HD600/4 would be a better alternative than 150wpc from CH1/2 of a "Class A/B" Slash 450/4? I've already got the sub-range covered as mentioned


----------



## nathan08 (Feb 7, 2011)

That should be good. I put the 900/5 in my bro car and it more then what he wanted. But it just my 750/1 is not as powerful as it should. 

Let me tell u just one of the elite 9 in the stock locations of a Acura tl with the 500/1 to it u would think he has sub tuning in the back.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

FWIW - I ended up swapping the 450/4 and 300/2 for a pair of HD600/4's. Loving the extra headroom on the 9"s in the doors (300WPC), and the SQ is every bit as good as the Slash series IMO while being dramatically smaller and more efficient. JL HD series = Win-win-win!!! 

I can't comment on Slash vs HD amps for sub duties - but I do run my 9's down to 63Hz - and the HD600/4 drives the living bejeezus out of them!


----------



## manifest (Feb 20, 2009)

I went from a 300/4 & 500/1 to a HD900/5 and honestly couldn't tell any difference sound quality wise or SPL wise.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

It's not clear what's the basis for having judged that JL HD does not have enough power. Have you connected an oscilloscope to it. Did you at least set gain position with a DMM in both cases. The HD750 is a full range amp that's clean enough to power mids and tweeters.


----------



## nathan08 (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, the hd sq is there, it just not powerful like the 500/1 amp. Yes I have set it with the ddm and the smd dd-1. I even talk to a local jl dealer and he also agree. I used the two amp on a w7-8 in ported box built to spec. And the slash out perform in power!! Only way I can get then hd to perform like the 500 is to turn the gain in to clipping. 

But in a different matter, I would say IMO the hd is a bette sq amp. But I do get listen fatigue with a class d amp (IMO).


----------

